# iPod Touch



## Sn00p101 (Sep 19, 2007)

I was wondering if it supports lyrics on the iPod. I know it wouldn't make any sense not having it on the touch but has it on the iPod Video but no one has talked about it on Youtube reviews or any written reviews I've seen.

Yeah, I know it isn't really a big deal but it bothers me not knowing :/

So I'd like to know if it supports lyrics.
Thanks!


----------



## science (Sep 19, 2007)

It's not 100% because it isn't documented by Apple anywhere, but people are saying they can't find it in any menus, and since the iPhone doesn't support them, that the iTouch doesn't either.


----------



## JPH (Sep 19, 2007)

Dude, get an iPod classic.
They are so much easier to use and have like 10 times as much storage.


----------



## Sn00p101 (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> Dude, get an iPod classic.
> They are so much easier to use and have like 10 times as much storage.


Yeah, I know. 
But really, will you really listen to 10s of thousands of songs that you really like? :/

I have a 60 gig iPod Video and barely got to 10 gigs of music and videos. With that, I don't even listen to more than half of those songs. 

Theres no point in getting that. I will be happy with 16 gigs of space with wifi


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 20, 2007)

its a fucking mp3 player... not a gaming device... and most of the time the ipod is in your pocket anyway, so who gives a shit if it has a touch screen or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sheesh...


----------



## SkuiD87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah I have to admit, the iPod touch is extremely kool. The touch interface has nothing to do with looks, it more to do with ease of use. I went for a classic this time though, 16GB is nowhere near enough memory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna hold out till they double the capacity at the VERY least.


----------



## Strag0 (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> its a fucking mp3 player... not a gaming device... and most of the time the ipod is in your pocket anyway, so who gives a shit if it has a touch screen or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's no longer a MP3 player, Apple has made it into a multifunction media player. The fact it has WiFi and a full size browser makes it worth the money. I bought one last week and haven't put it down!


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

I've read the reviews. The iPod Touch sounds pretty mediocre.

On top of that, touch controls are just too gimmicky for my tastes.


----------



## Strag0 (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> I've read the reviews. The iPod Touch sounds pretty mediocre.
> 
> On top of that, touch controls are just too gimmicky for my tastes.



I agree, the touch controls are gimmicky. However, having WiFi in my pocket is pretty slick... even though most PDAs out there offer it, it's still pretty neat considering it doubles up as an iPod and plays most file formats. I also like the ability to listen to Podcasts and watch Video Podcasts with little no no effort. 

I guess it all lays in how you use it.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> I've read the reviews. The iPod Touch sounds pretty mediocre.
> 
> On top of that, touch controls are just too gimmicky for my tastes.




whoa, what happened to the purple text?


anywho, ipods suck in general. who has friggin 160gb of music? I barely have 200mb. I know a few peeps that actually think its too small.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've read the reviews. The iPod Touch sounds pretty mediocre.
> ...


2 CD albums is nearly 200mb. I tend to get every Mixtape released, so I have around 300gbs of music on my external.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> ...


holy shit.

i got about a gig of music


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> ...



300 effing gigs?! I dont even have that much space on ma pc.

Although, ive only got a few select game soundtracks. Never bought a cd in my life.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

I have at least 10gb of albums that I've listened to in the last month or so. Not sure about total.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 20, 2007)

200MB of music, are you kidding? That's like absolutely nothing, seriously. I have about 3GB of albums between my DS and PSP.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> ...


I bought millions of CDs, even the ones that are sold in stores,a nd when you fidn the torrents they have like 5 million leechers. Besides that I have datppiff.

Also, the iPod touch nor iPhone supports lyrics, *yet*.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd also like to bring up the fact that the iPod Touch is huge.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> I'd also like to bring up the fact that the iPod Touch is huge.


It's smaller than an iPhone and from personal experience, the iPhone is a decent size.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also like to bring up the fact that the iPod Touch is huge.
> ...


In my opinion they're both  huge for mp3 players.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> ...


Compared to every other mp3 player that isn't made by Apple, they are moderately big. But the slimness in them is really the main factor of why I don't worry to much about it's height.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 19 2007 said:
> ...


I like an mp3 player I can use with one hand.


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> I've read the reviews. The iPod Touch sounds pretty mediocre.
> 
> On top of that, touch controls are just too gimmicky for my tastes.




Guess you never heard of the Nintendo DS...

The Ipod Touch is good only if you are more into carrying movies, music and portable internet browser. 16GB is a ton of space for  10000 songs and enough space for like 10 movies or a mix of that. Unless you wanna carry 200,000 all day long in your pocket, I rather have a big screen than a tiny hard drive without a disk feature for files on my pc since they all are blocked now. I have a 4GB frst gen nano and I love the tiny size with enough music for 10 days, even if I charge it every 3 days... I'm getting a Touch because the Iphone won't be available this year and I just like it that it can use new apps made for the iphone.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

Couldn't you order it online from America?


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> Guess you never heard of the Nintendo DS...
> I don't want the same controls I use for gaming to be used for playing music.
> 
> 
> ...


It most definitely is not. _Especially  _for 300 dollars.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 20, 2007)

the 16 gb is 400 dollars (us)
i have it


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> the 16 gb is 400 dollars (us)
> i have it


If you can give me 3 reasons why the touch is better than the other iPod's, I'll consider buying one this weekend.


----------



## darkdreamr (Sep 20, 2007)

1. Better more accessable interface to your music
2. Bigger screen, better for video users
3. Fashion Statement/Popularity Tool - It looks different and its New and shiney
4. Internet Access/Wifi
5. Eventual Cracking and Access much like iphone. eventual ability to play things like NES and such
because of better processor speed
6. Built in speaker??  (iphone has one.. i found this to be awsome)


----------



## H8TR (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkdreamr @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> 1. Better more accessable interface to your music
> 2. Bigger screen, better for video users
> 3. Fashion Statement/Popularity Tool - It looks different and its New and shiney
> 4. Internet Access/Wifi
> ...


No built in speaker on iTouch.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

darkdreamr said:


> 1. Better more accessable interface to your music


Thats a matter of opinion, and I disagree with yours.



> 2. Bigger screen, better for video users


Its also a lower quality screen.



> 3. Fashion Statement/Popularity Tool - It looks different and its New and shiney


Irrelevant in my opinion.



> 4. Internet Access/Wifi


+1



> 5. Eventual Cracking and Access much like iphone. eventual ability to play things like NES and such
> because of better processor speed


You'd be better off with a 5g iPod for that.



> 6. Built in speaker??Â (iphone has one.. i found this to be awsome)


It doesn't have one.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 20, 2007)

The touch looks good, like all Apple products (post apple white, that is), but why an iPod at all? You realize for the same price you could get a device with a bigger and better screen, 10 times the HDD space and WiFi?


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 20, 2007)

big screen.
looks different from all ipods and the touchscreen is way faster than the wheel.
internet browser that works. unlike the PSp the nokia thing and the DS, and way smaller than the smallest laptop.

at least those are my 3 choices.

16GB is a ton of space I don't know what you are doing to need more space, not to mention use it without running out of battery before and coming back to civilization and electricity.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkdreamr @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> 1. Better more accessable interface to your music
> 2. Bigger screen, better for video users
> 4. Internet Access/Wifi


Those are the only valid reasons, and they don't really mean anything to me.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> not to mention use it without running out of battery before and coming back to civilization and electricity.


Speaking of which, the iPod Touch has the worst battery life of all iPods being sold right now (including the iPhone, and not including the Shuffle).


----------



## JPH (Sep 20, 2007)

iPod Touch is gimmicky and will get tiring.

Just buy a regular iPod.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> iPod Touch is gimmicky and will get tiring.
> 
> Just buy a regular iPod.


I'm just gonna get an iPhone when I'm in Towson tomorrow. I need a new phone anyways, so it's two in one for me.


----------



## darkdreamr (Sep 20, 2007)

Urza said:


> darkdreamr said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Better more accessable interface to your music
> ...




But How is 5g with single touch buttons better then the multitouch environment that the ipod touch uses?  you can move and press a button at the same time. besides the processor speed is slower on the 5g. 

and as for 1.  yea.. lower quality.. but still bigger screen.  better for subtitles.  

oh forgot to add 1 more.   accelerometer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   can be used for many cooler future homebrew games that previous ipods will not be able to use.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But How is 5g with single touch buttons better then the multitouch environment that the ipod touch uses?
> Have fun trying to use it one-handed.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty useless in my opinion.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 20, 2007)

you have your opinion, but the touch is way better than any media player EXCEPT for a few matters
Expensive
Low Memory
its a stripped down iphone


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> you have your opinion, but the touch is way better than any media player EXCEPT for a few matters


Are you saying that while what I say is just opinion, what you say is fact?


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 20, 2007)

i did not say that
I said you have your opinion and I have mine,
and my opinion is that the touch is better than almost all media players


----------



## darkdreamr (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no offence... but how.. and why would you ever want to play NES games 1 handed??


----------



## Kitsun (Sep 20, 2007)

The iPod touch is just too useless. 

Guess its just Apple trying to get as much cash from the fanboys as possible.

The current iPods are really great, and its hard to improve on them, so the only logical thing to do (from Apples POV) is to add something gimmicky.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> i did not say that
> I said you have your opinion and I have mine,
> and my opinion is that the touch is better than almost all media players


You still haven't explained.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkdreamr @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> no offence... but how.. and why would you ever want to play NES games 1 handed??


OH WOW YOURE RIGHT I TOTALLY BOUGHT A 400 DOLLAR MP3 PLAYER TO PLAY NES GAMES.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 20, 2007)

The touch has
A great processor
Flash based
Multi-touch touchscreen
Accelorometer
Wi-fi
8 mm thin
Best mobile web browser
Great design(sleek)
Average price
iTunes store accesible on the ipod
Great UI
and a Calculator


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> Average price


i loled.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> The touch has
> A great processor
> Flash based
> Multi-touch touchscreen
> ...


ALL of that is useless. There is NO reason to get an iPod touch unless oyu are somone with no social life trying to get known around school.

Average price? "Oh let me get the touch for 400 since I don't want to pay 350 for 10x more the space". Seriously, are you high?


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 20, 2007)

whew... seems a lot of people really hate the shit... just don't buy anything, ok?


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> whew... seems a lot of people really hate the shit... just don't buy anything, ok?


Its not really that I hate it. 

I'm just very disappointed in Apple.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 20, 2007)

I gotta say I really like how the iPod touch looks, and I've disliked the idea of having and iPod, also though the iPod line was overhyped. But for that price I'd be willing to just get an iPhone. The storage the iPod touch doesn't really justify it's price tag, and it does have pretty bad battery life compared to other iPods and other media players. If the price were lower I'd consider it a good product for all that stuff, it's almost like a PDA. After reading recent problems with Apple's products though I wouldn't get any Apple product for a while. That's just my opinion on it, especially with a lot of other imitating media players that are out for as low as a fourth of that price.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Saylient_Dreams @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> After reading recent problems with Apple's products though I wouldn't get any Apple product for a while.


What problems would those be?


----------



## Icarus (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> The touch has
> A great processor
> Flash based
> Multi-touch touchscreen
> ...


And the sound quality is still shitty as before


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 20, 2007)

are you serious? The sound quality is one of the best
just don't use mp3s


----------



## Sn00p101 (Sep 20, 2007)

So I'm not really the person that knows everything about different specs about every electronic device out on the market, so what some people here who think the iPod Touch sucks because it has lower quality screens and bad sound etc., I think is very good IMO.

I mean yeah, it's pricey, but it's worth it because of all the nice features in it, I don't really want an mp3 that just plays music and videos.


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 20, 2007)

ipod touch is a rip off


----------



## hankchill (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(zi70410 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> ipod touch is a rip off



I agree, iPod Touch is a ripoff.

For the same price as the 80GB Classic, you get the 16GB touch.


----------



## Sn00p101 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just as long as it's functional I'm happy.


----------



## Sn00p101 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just as long as it's functional I'm happy.

Woops sorry about that...


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zi70410 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ipod touch is a rip off
> ...




For the same price as either you get the 160GB Archos 605 wifi


----------



## Maktub (Sep 20, 2007)

Or you have a woman give you a good time. Matter of priorities, my fellow mates. Don't see the point on telling this or that is worse: there's the price and it's up to each individual to decide if they're up to spend the money on it. Pretty pointless to say 16GB is much or not. You listen to more songs? Get another. You prefer something "cooler", with wifi and touch screen and, well, ipodtouchish? get the iPod touch then.


----------



## Urza (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> are you serious? The sound quality is one of the best


Any audiophile will tell you that the iPod line has always had sub-par sound quality (with the exception of the 1g Shuffle, which had great sound). Even Apple has admitted this fact.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

80 gb classic 250
160 gb classic 450
8 gb touch 300
16 gb touch 400
4 gb nano 150
8 gb nano 200
1 gb shuffle 80


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> 80 gb classic 250
> 160 gb classic 450
> 8 gb touch 300
> 16 gb touch 400
> ...


The 160gb classic is only 350.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

ok sheesh.
Mistake, k?
My family has a shuffle, 80 gb classic and 16 gb touch
they are all great
dont bitch about it, urza


----------



## Icarus (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(zi70410 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> ipod touch is a rip off


Any Ipod series besides Video is a rip-off imho. Why would people pay more money for a smaller storage and smaller size Ipod ? What's so good about having a very small Mp3 player anyway =/ Even if there was a 30gb Ipod Nano, I would still go for a fatter version.


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sorry for correcting you? If I was trying to bitch or insult you, I would say something like "Your opinion is completely worthless because you obviously have no concept of what a good value is, nor good sound quality, or really anything relevant to the conversation. All you do is make posts full of irrelevant facts and the phrase 'the ipod touch is great'. I'm sure the iPod Touch keeps your attention with its pretty colors and magic touch screen, but the grownups are trying to actually have a discussion."

But no, all I did was fix an incorrect number.


----------

